# GA16 vs Eclipse



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

One of my boys has a 99 eclipse (fwd, nat. asp.) with basic h/i/e. What are my chances of keeping up once I mod my GA? When riding in it, it doesnt seem that fast.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

duben inc said:


> One of my boys has a 99 eclipse (fwd, nat. asp.) with basic h/i/e. What are my chances of keeping up once I mod my GA? When riding in it, it doesnt seem that fast.


Take a look at Sport Compact Magazine's Project Sweet 16 and Nissan Performance Magazine's Project 200sx 1.6T and you tell us.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Depends on the mods. Basic I/H/E and I'd guess it could be a driver's race, I/H/E cam pulley ecu etc and you could prolly walk away from him, or you could boost and make him (and damn near anyone else who wants to play) look foolish. I haven't read enough to know the details, but one of the forum member's (Wes) sig says he's got a boosted GA16 puttin 250 horse down at the wheels. (Probably project sweet 16 mentioned above, cuz the other one's Mike Young's 233 whp 200SX.)


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Well I'm not sure of the eclipses made that year but the older gens had a 1.8l and 2.0l (both turbo and non). Say he had a 2.0l engine, fwd, n/a with the few mods you mentioned then I would say he'd kick your butt. Especially since as of now you car has few, if any mods. You said that you intend to do some upgrades to your Ga soon, I'd wait till then to try and race him. I would expect to see numbers like 130hp, at least from that engine. Actually I looked up a 99 eclipse and the lowest hp rating is 140 hp without the few mods he has. You can race hime but you'll never win (does he have an automatic?) with your stock GA setup. I have a tough time beating the people riding bicycles on the side of the road.....


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah but I can smoke kids on big wheels! :banana: Well, as long as their not on a sugar high anyways. They think they're so cool with their 18" rim...


----------



## Damien2414 (Oct 6, 2003)

from a dead stop you wil get him off the line...i have i/h/and welded rear section(moneys not that good right now) and i can get my boy and he has i/e...


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

Me and this kid have had a rivalry for a bit. Here's the history. 
1. His Civic dx, intake/ muffler vs my stock gxe, both auto: tied
2. his auto civic vs my stock manual 200sx: I crushed him
3. His manual eclipse w/ bolt-ons vs my 200 w/ throttle cable and timing mods:???

Unfortunaly I blew my tranny/clutch yesterday, looks like Im gonna have to get a JDM tranny!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Damien2414 said:


> from a dead stop you wil get him off the line...i have i/h/and welded rear section(moneys not that good right now) and i can get my boy and he has i/e...


what i have noticed is that sentras have amazing get up and go (for a 1.6L) from a dead stop. i took a 2002or 03 malibu v6 a/t off the line some what through second but after that well thats a different story. oh yeah thats with only advancing the timeing 5 deg and cold air. and for your question about the eclips you dont stand a chance i lost to the 94 or 96 not sure talon 2.0L m/t, took him off the line but after that.......... you want HP for cheep kit a zex nitrous kit $500 for 55-75 more HP!!!! that'll make your friend shit his pants :thumbup:

what kind of eclips does he have? whats the engine size? i think that they have a few different size engines...i think


----------



## SLeePer200SX (Jan 8, 2004)

Look, I have been driving the 91 GS-T for about a year now, It has a turbo and stock was really quick. I have not personally driven the GA16DE or the SR20DE, but I can assure you that my stock Eclipse can beat the GA16DE. I believe that the Stock Eclipse and Talon Turbos both came with about 196 HP and the stock around 116 HP. Im not 100% sure. But the 90-94 eclipse's came with a six bolt engine which had a better bottom half and the 95-99 came with a seven bolt engine which had a better top half. Now the SR20DE I believe could take the Eclipse and Talon w/out turbo. But to be honest I dont think that they could beat a TSi or the GS-T or GSX. Now dont get me wrong, I believe that the Ga16DE,SR20DE, and the SR20DET, engines are much better and much much more reliable. Right now I cant stand DSM's and it would do nothing more than make me happy to see Nissan car's smoke DSM's. My Eclipse was excelent from 0-60 but had the worst top end. I had a big16 G turbo, greddy Front mount, greddy upper piping, poted out manifold and o2 housing, and a full 3 inch from turbo back greddy exhaust. And in the end I was beatin Camaro's, but only hit around 137 top speed. In the end DSM's suck and NISSAN's rule. But I though Id shed some light on the issue. If im wrong in any of my info, please tell me.


----------



## SLeePer200SX (Jan 8, 2004)

Also I think the eclipse and Talons all come with the 4G63 engines with 2.0. The only thing that seperates them is if they are turbo or not.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Damien2414 said:


> from a dead stop you wil get him off the line...i have i/h/and welded rear section(moneys not that good right now) and i can get my boy and he has i/e...



he has more torque and hp stock than the ga16, and with full bolt ons, he'll have the lead from the get go.

unless the ga16 is boosted or juiced, it's gonna lose.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, how much does the Eclipse weigh?


----------



## SLeePer200SX (Jan 8, 2004)

2400 lbs I think, there pretty light.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SLeePer200SX said:


> 2400 lbs I think, there pretty light.


HAHAHAHA shiiiiiit....eclipses, the ones from 95-00 or whatever that body style is at that time weigh in at around 3200lbs, depending on options, tranny, etc...they are HEAVY AS SHIT...i looked it up


----------



## Damien2414 (Oct 6, 2003)

psr said:


> what i have noticed is that sentras have amazing get up and go (for a 1.6L) from a dead stop. i took a 2002or 03 malibu v6 a/t off the line some what through second but after that well thats a different story. oh yeah thats with only advancing the timeing 5 deg and cold air. and for your question about the eclips you dont stand a chance i lost to the 94 or 96 not sure talon 2.0L m/t, took him off the line but after that.......... you want HP for cheep kit a zex nitrous kit $500 for 55-75 more HP!!!! that'll make your friend shit his pants :thumbup:
> 
> what kind of eclips does he have? whats the engine size? i think that they have a few different size engines...i think


he has the 2.0 motor


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I had a 94 Sentra XE 5-speed (2 door), with the interior stripped and nothing but the drivers seat. I also had an intake and an exhuast, and my Sentra would spank the hell out of NA Eclipses.


----------



## SLeePer200SX (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah but N/a eclipse are so slow it funny, its the real test when it comes to the TSi's and GS-T's. 3200 lbs, really? I dont know where I got 2400 lbs, I just took a guess. I didnt know that eclipses weighed that much, hhhmm.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

i took out a 95 eclipse with my 200sx....i got i/h/e clutch masters stage 2 clutch.....he had an auto tranny, fartcan and maybe a k&n filter lol.....oh yeah he also had the 50hp decals and a 100hp body kit lol :loser:


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Damn, so he was probably pushing a combined total of like 380 horses once you count all the decals and keep in mind windshield banners are double the horsepower.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Damien2414 said:


> he has the 2.0 motor


yeah he had the 2.0 non turbo m/t


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> Damn, so he was probably pushing a combined total of like 380 horses once you count all the decals and keep in mind windshield banners are double the horsepower.


 windshield banners are worth double??!?? thats why my friends 92 metro keeps killin me, i didnt figure in the double bonus for the windshield banner... those 3 cyl get pretty peppy after the first 8 stickers...


----------



## mobius97 (Jun 2, 2004)

SLeePer200SX said:


> Look, I have been driving the 91 GS-T for about a year now, It has a turbo and stock was really quick. I have not personally driven the GA16DE or the SR20DE, but I can assure you that my stock Eclipse can beat the GA16DE. I believe that the Stock Eclipse and Talon Turbos both came with about 196 HP and the stock around 116 HP. Im not 100% sure. But the 90-94 eclipse's came with a six bolt engine which had a better bottom half and the 95-99 came with a seven bolt engine which had a better top half. Now the SR20DE I believe could take the Eclipse and Talon w/out turbo. But to be honest I dont think that they could beat a TSi or the GS-T or GSX. Now dont get me wrong, I believe that the Ga16DE,SR20DE, and the SR20DET, engines are much better and much much more reliable. Right now I cant stand DSM's and it would do nothing more than make me happy to see Nissan car's smoke DSM's. My Eclipse was excelent from 0-60 but had the worst top end. I had a big16 G turbo, greddy Front mount, greddy upper piping, poted out manifold and o2 housing, and a full 3 inch from turbo back greddy exhaust. And in the end I was beatin Camaro's, but only hit around 137 top speed. In the end DSM's suck and NISSAN's rule. But I though Id shed some light on the issue. If im wrong in any of my info, please tell me.


 I cant believe after having all that you would say DSM's suck. As far as your post for not having any top end seems kind of odd to me, specially running a 16g be it the big or small. What kind of fuel mods were you running? Curious. I just sold my 97 gst spyder and that bitch pulled past redline after upgrading to a Big t28. The stocker t25 was shit and coulnt malke any more power past 5500. The t28 kept up past 7500. Yes the 1st gens were quick off the lines. Back in the day the awd gsx could out accell a vette to 30mph.....after that the vette ate it for lunch. Your HP claims are of course for a 1st gens. The 2nd gens had 210 hp/214trq. As far as the 137...well thats cuz you are electronicaly limited to that speed so of course you arent going to be going over that (some I heard have hit up around or a little higher than 140). You arent going to get anything more unless you go with an eprom. The stocker 2nd gen eclipse n/a has a 140hp engine. It is not a 4g63 but a 2.0 420A. This is the same engine used in the dodge neon, or some chryslers. If both cars are kept close to stock and no forced induction is introduced the eclipse is gonna walk you, easily. Now if you have the sr20de motor both rated around the same hp its gonna be a drivers race. I used to own a g20 5 speed and it had some potential even in stock form. Now as far as reliabilty goes I have owned 2 nissans and one mitsu. The mitsu I beat on of course racing it (pushing about 260hp at the crank) and the nissans were just commuter cars, a 95 or 96 ( dont recall) g20 and a 99 altima. All three cars where very reliable not one had any major trouble. The only trouble I had on the mitsu was a torn motor mount.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

welcome to the forums!

first thing i must insist most learn, is that right above a persons name, is the date the topic was last posted on. now, when a topic is left around FIVE MONTHS OLD, and is no longer responded to, it is best to leave it alone. 

Now enjoy your stay, and look before you post


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

if you're comparing turbo Eclipses to Turbo Nissan compare the SR20DET to the 4G63. 

The GA16DE and SR20DE aren't really compareable to the 4G63.

The NA stock Eclipses are generally slow and that's what I was reffering to when I posted this originally.

SR20 vs 4G63 has been going on for ages.


----------

